# Xcode sur mac os x 10.5.8



## filot (25 Octobre 2009)

Salut à tous,

j'ai un mac os 10.5.8, j'ai téléchargé la dernière version de xcode 3.2.1 du site ADC d'apple. 

Il n'est pas content, il a dit qu'il veut une version 10.6 de mac os.

Ok, je veux bien prendre la version précédente de xcode, celle qui marche avec mac os 10.5.8... 

mais où la trouver!?!?!?!?!??! Je ne trouve pas où accéder aux versions précédentes de Xcode!!!! Il ne me propose que la version 3.2.1 !!!!!!!

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## schwebb (25 Octobre 2009)

Hello,

Sur le dvd d'install.


----------



## filot (25 Octobre 2009)

C'est bon, il a juste fallu chercher sur google 

Xcode 10.5 

au lieu de 

Xcode mac 10.5 

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/21437


----------



## zacromatafalgar (25 Octobre 2009)

filot a dit:


> Ok, je veux bien prendre la version précédente de xcode, celle qui marche avec mac os 10.5.8...
> 
> mais où la trouver!?!?!?!?!??! Je ne trouve pas où accéder aux versions précédentes de Xcode!!!! Il ne me propose que la version 3.2.1 !!!!!!!
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.



Sur le site Apple (ADC), recherche dans la liste des téléchargements (developer tools).
Je télécharge à l'instant la dernière version pour Leopard (10.5.8), c'est la version 3.1.4 d'xCode


----------

